# Our goofy cat, Isabel



## Jane Graves (Aug 19, 2012)

She likes to relax in some very weird ways...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

*snicker* Ours does too.. like with his body on the couch, but his head hanging off upside down. Cats can be weird.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Absolutely LOVE that second shot.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Cats can be weird.


That's for sure!

I love the photos, Jane. Isabel is adorable.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha!  These are AWESOME!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Funny!  Reminds me of a cat I had a long time ago.  Kind of human like.  A bundle of joy.


----------



## Jane Graves (Aug 19, 2012)

BTackitt said:


> *snicker* Ours does too.. like with his body on the couch, but his head hanging off upside down. Cats can be weird.


Head hanging off upside down? I'd love to see a picture of that!

My sister's cat isn't weird at all. She just does that thing where she tucks her paws underneath her in a very catlike way. We call that a meatloaf pose, because she's so tucked up you could pick her up and set her right down inside a meatloaf pan. Not Izzy. She gets weirder every day. Next time she's taking up _three _chairs:


----------

